# Need your thoughts...



## Iluvlilly!

Hey everybody,
Recently i have been looking at buying a boer buck for this fall. It's been hard to find one that is close enough and not $1,000! I have been looking and looking for a buck with strength. I found these two: they are 2 hours away. I want to ask them for more pictures, but i wanted your guys' first thought. Thank you!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there. How old are these 2? Its hard to tell the width of the one looking away. And I cant really see the back end on either buck. Can you get more pictures? Are they registered? Are wanting show , wether producers,or just good healthy kids?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

All's they said in the description was that they were born in the Spring. Yes, i will try to get more pictures! Not registered, which is good since i don't have registered!I just want good healthy and strong kids!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Here are the other ones that they are selling. But the two with blackheads just seemed to stick out more!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Just a little :update:, I e-mailed them and asked for more pictures. I hope i wil hear from them soon(dance)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The butt of one of the black headed boys, 3rd picture from the top. Looks good and thick
Im just guessing.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Can’t wait to see more pictures. The black trad with the Blaze looks to have a good front.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree. :up:


----------



## Jessica84

Defiantly more pictures but from what I can see they look healthy and fairly thick. I’m seeing a lot of cross in the one picture though of the does. Depending on exactly what your after that doesn’t mean it’s necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Thank you all so much for your opinions!! It means a lot!! They only have one black headed one left, and are going to work on getting pics tomorrow. I just hope everything will work out!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Jessica84 said:


> Defiantly more pictures but from what I can see they look healthy and fairly thick. I'm seeing a lot of cross in the one picture though of the does. Depending on exactly what your after that doesn't mean it's necessarily a bad thing.


What kind of crosses?


----------



## goatblessings

To me, the blacks and black paint look quite dairy - .... adults in the group pic


----------



## Iluvlilly!

goatblessings said:


> To me, the blacks and black paint look quite dairy - .... adults in the group pic


Okay. They said that they were boer bucklings though:shrug:


----------



## goatblessings

Could be they just have lots of goats. Ask to see the dams and sires pics - that would help. Sometimes people don't know what they have.


----------



## Jessica84

They look dairy to me too, I wouldn’t say they are full dairy but to be they look like they are Boer X Nubians. But again that doesn’t mean it’s bad, it all depends on what you are after to breed for. A lot of commercial outfits want some dairy to them so that they have more milk for kids, the idea is more milk from the dairy and fast sticky kids from the boer, and if that’s the case here then they pretty much nailed it. 
But goat blessings might be right, maybe they see keeping dairy (I’m not sure what those two does are with the erect ears are) and boer apart when breeding, or maybe they are just smaller framed Boers. I defiantly agree ask to see dam and sire


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Thank you both @goatblessings and @Jessica84 , I asked them this morning for pics of the dam and sire!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Here is the dam:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Here is the sire:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

The buckling: Born March 28. Weighed 12 lbs. Has 4 teats. Same sire. All black dam.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Here is the other 3 teated buckling. He was born April 26. He weighed 10 lbs. And they haven't weaned him yet.


----------



## Honey21

The mom looks like she could have Nubian in her


----------



## Iluvlilly!

What does everybody else think of them?


----------



## Jessica84

The mom to me looks like she is pretty much boer, possibly some dairy but could just be on the smaller side frame wise, or maybe very young. 
The pictures of the kids are not the best, but I’m really not seeing anything that is jumping out at me that is terrible. Going off that last picture if that is both of them Almost side by side I think the 3 teated looks to be the thicker one. I say go check them out in person. Just with the 3 teats, make sure the side that has 2 the teats are correct. You can look up ABGA teats and get a idea of what is correct and what is not. I don’t fully agree with what they now consider ok and not, but just look at the tests and think of a doe with those teats and if a kid can nurse easily.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Thank you Jessica for your opinion! 
I don't think that these bucklings are what my does need, they are pretty nice looking to me but I want a really nice strong buck, and to me these aren't that. And i want 2 teats, I know 3 or 4 might be okay, but that's not what i want. Do you guy's think im making the right decision? I know in the end it's up to me. I think they would be an awesome buckling for someone else, but not for my does.


----------



## Jessica84

Without seeing your goats only you can decide if it’s the right choice or not. I have seen way better bucks and I have seen way worse bucks. Are YOU seeing any qualities about them that would improve your herd? No judgment either way, I started out with the crap of the crap lol these bucks would have very much improved my herd when I first started. But if they are not going to improve your herd, bring something good to the table for you, then they are not for you. Keep looking. Buck shopping is probably the most frustrating thing ever, but don’t settle.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I think you're making a good decision to keep looking. We've sold some awesome commercial bucks for $200-$350, so I know for a fact that you could find something near you that is affordable and closer to what you're wanting. Just keep looking and stay positive!


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Jessica84 said:


> Without seeing your goats only you can decide if it's the right choice or not. I have seen way better bucks and I have seen way worse bucks. Are YOU seeing any qualities about them that would improve your herd? No judgment either way, I started out with the crap of the crap lol these bucks would have very much improved my herd when I first started. But if they are not going to improve your herd, bring something good to the table for you, then they are not for you. Keep looking. Buck shopping is probably the most frustrating thing ever, but don't settle.


Thank you for helping me understand Jessica!! And no i don't see anything in them that would improve my herd. I completely agree that buck shopping is frustrating! I value your opinion!


CountyLineAcres said:


> I think you're making a good decision to keep looking. We've sold some awesome commercial bucks for $200-$350, so I know for a fact that you could find something near you that is affordable and closer to what you're wanting. Just keep looking and stay positive!


Thank you Carlee!! I will try my hardest to stay positive!


----------



## Jessica84

I agree there are good deals out there, just keep your eye open. If you can hold out long enough there should be a bunch on the market after this next kidding season. I know it gets extremely cold on Wisconsin so maybe people have more spring time kids but a lot of breeders get deposits on kids before weaning, so they are pretty much already sold and most of what is left is kinda the ones that have been picked threw. 
But keep your eye out for any good looking Boers. I know your not in the market for does but if they can produce nice does they can probably produce nice bucks as well. Just shoot the seller a message saying you like their animals and to please keep you in mind for a buck kid


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Im not on crunch time yet lol, i will need a buck by mid October so i still have like 4 months. And it's pretty hard to find a lot for sale since i go with Craigslist, and i don't have a FB account! Thank you ALL so much for your help!! If i find another one worth looking at, i will see once what you guy's think of him!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I get it. I have a love hate relationship with Facebook. On many days I would cancel my amount if it was for the how easy it is finding breeders and goats. But if you would like I can do a ISO post in a few groups and see if we can get any hits for you?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Would you really do that for me? I would love that, but only if you want to of course!!


----------



## Jessica84

Yes!!! Just tell me what to say other then ISO buck in Wisconsin and I’ll post it and send you any pictures people post. Let me know what ones you like and I’ll send them a message and get a number for you. I know what all is posted on my local CL adds so I’m more then happy to help you out


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:ty::ty::squish:!! What kind of details would you like?


----------



## Jessica84

Lol it’s what you want. Do you just want me to put ISO boer buck? Or is there anything specific you want. Registered? Colored? Or just a nice buck?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Oh lluvlilly if your anywhere near La crosse WI I could source you to a really nice breeder who has a red buckling named Willy 100% registerable for 350 I picked up his brother Wonka yesterday he might still he avaliable but if not they gave more bucklings and a mature buck for 600 100% registered whose the dad of the bucklings Willy and wonka


----------



## Jessica84

Oh hopefully that is a option. Either way my offer still stands


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Oh lluvlilly if your anywhere near La crosse WI I could source you to a really nice breeder who has a red buckling named Willy 100% registerable for 350 I picked up his brother Wonka yesterday he might still he avaliable but if not they gave more bucklings and a mature buck for 600 100% registered whose the dad of the bucklings Willy and wonka


We live about 2 hours away from la crosse!! Does willy look like wonka? I could see that being a very good option! I will talk to my parents about driving 2 hours today lol! Thank you!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Jessica84 said:


> Oh hopefully that is a option. Either way my offer still stands


I hope so too!! Okay thank you! I will let you know what i decide!


----------



## Jessica84

Perfect! Just let me know


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Iluvlilly! said:


> We live about 2 hours away from la crosse!! Does willy look like wonka? I could see that being a very good option! I will talk to my parents about driving 2 hours today lol! Thank you!!


Yes Willy does look like wonka but it was a 2 hour drive for us my mom was tired after the trip but we picked up other goats as well so for you it would be about 5 hours they live in peosta Iowa

I could ask if we could transport him half way


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I just checked and it looks like Peosta Iowa is 2 hours away!! It appears to be 7 minutes close than La crosse


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Iluvlilly! said:


> I just checked and it looks like Peosta Iowa is 2 hours away!! It appears to be 7 minutes close than La crosse


(dance) if you can convince them then it would be so worth it I could give you their contact info if you'd be interested


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> (dance) if you can convince them then it would be so worth it I could give you their contact info if you'd be interested


Thank you so much!! I will let you know as soon as i find out!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Okay so Willy is still available(dance) But i am going to call him around 2 today and talk over what he has! He apparently has some dapple and traditional too!!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Iluvlilly! said:


> Okay so Willy is still available(dance) But i am going to call him around 2 today and talk over what he has! He apparently has some dapple and traditional too!!


Yea they have so many cool dudes there and their breeding bucks look amazing you should ask them for pictures of Jack he's a beast


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Yea they have so many cool dudes there and their breeding bucks look amazing you should ask them for pictures of Jack he's a beast


Yeah he sent them to me!! A beast for sure!!


----------



## Angel A

Iluvlilly! said:


> Here is the dam:
> View attachment 183805
> View attachment 183807
> View attachment 183809


I just bought my first black Boer doe a couple months ago. She's 94% Boer. I think the black headed ones look nice. Never had one, excited to see what we get!


----------



## Angel A

Iluvlilly! said:


> Here is the sire:
> View attachment 183811
> View attachment 183813
> View attachment 183815


I think he's a handsome looking fellow. I personally think it's so hard to judge by parents. I have some small girls but both have produced 2 very nice looking bucklings this year. They both had a single, but we are still pleased with them! My bucks are pretty good sized boys though. Good Luck!!!


----------



## HMNS

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> (dance) if you can convince them then it would be so worth it I could give you their contact info if you'd be interested


You're awesome!!


----------



## HMNS

Iluvlilly! said:


> Yeah he sent them to me!! A beast for sure!!


Hi Iluvlilly!...
Have you considered leasing a buck(s) to breed your does rather than buying one..? Maybe even from the same place you're getting your new buckling from)..? It's a lot more affordable and has worked out great for us so far...

We have dairy does (Nigerian Dwarf) and really aren't set up to house a buck and, honestly do not plan to in the future (unless circumstances change dramatically). We are *extremely fortunate* to know breeders that are within a reasonable distance, that have bucks and are willing to do a "driveway breeding". When my doe goes into heat, I bring her to the buck to be bred and then we go home. So far, our does have settled on the 1st try each time.

This option gives us the opportunity to get the genetics of really good bucks that we wouldn't be able to afford to own. It also gives us several unrelated/out-cross bucks to choose from so our "keeper" doe herd is more genetically diversified rather than everyone being related.

There are reasonable bio-security criteria that are standard for any herd that need to be met on both sides such as...current NEGATIVE RESULT lab tests on all diseases for all animals involved. That's kind of the biggest concern...the rest is the basic standard of health of the doe. Is she old enough to breed, healthy...good weight, etc. The particular details are discussed and agreed upon by both parties and arrangements made prior to any breedings.

Just a thought.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

HMNS said:


> Hi Iluvlilly!...
> Have you considered leasing a buck(s) to breed your does rather than buying one..? Maybe even from the same place you're getting your new buckling from)..? It's a lot more affordable and has worked out great for us so far...
> 
> We have dairy does (Nigerian Dwarf) and really aren't set up to house a buck and, honestly do not plan to in the future (unless circumstances change dramatically). We are *extremely fortunate* to know breeders that are within a reasonable distance, that have bucks and are willing to do a "driveway breeding". When my doe goes into heat, I bring her to the buck to be bred and then we go home. So far, our does have settled on the 1st try each time.
> 
> This option gives us the opportunity to get the genetics of really good bucks that we wouldn't be able to afford to own. It also gives us several unrelated/out-cross bucks to choose from so our "keeper" doe herd is more genetically diversified rather than everyone being related.
> 
> There are reasonable bio-security criteria that are standard for any herd that need to be met on both sides such as...current NEGATIVE RESULT lab tests on all diseases for all animals involved. That's kind of the biggest concern...the rest is the basic standard of health of the doe. Is she old enough to breed, healthy...good weight, etc. The particular details are discussed and agreed upon by both parties and arrangements made prior to any breedings.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thank you for bringing that to my attention. The thing is,#1 I could get 3 years or maybe more out of my next buck. #2 We don't have anybody near us that would lease their buck. #3 We can house bucks here! 
I really appreciate you telling me how it work though!! Maybe in the future..?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

What do you guy's think of this guy? That pic was from awhile ago i have another WAY better pic of him now but couldn't get it onto our computer He has two teats with a little stub. He weighs around 65lbs. And i think he is a really awesome buck for my herd!!!! The breeder is going to keep him for me, until we can go lookat at him and hopefully pick him up I cant wait(dance)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Iluvlilly! said:


> View attachment 185191
> What do you guy's think of this guy? That pic was from awhile ago i have another WAY better pic of him now but couldn't get it onto our computer He has two teats with a little stub. He weighs around 65lbs. And i think he is a really awesome buck for my herd!!!! The breeder is going to keep him for me, until we can go lookat at him and hopefully pick him up I cant wait(dance)


Its kinda hard to judge them from one photo but personally to improve my does i wouldnt get him, but he has some nice qualities and if you say he will improve your herd then go for it but if you don't like him as much in person i would keep looking cause once again hard to judge by photos


----------



## toth boer goats

We needed a updated pic of him to be able to help you.
But this is what I see. 

From this pic, I see:
A lot of tailhead drop.
Leggy.
Small boned
Not a lot of muscle.
No rump
Length short

Not sure about width.

Looks to have a good head.

So if he still looks the same but bigger, I would pass on him.


----------



## Angel A

I’m not trying to be discouraging but wondering...Have you seen this buck in person or are you planning to buy him based on 2 photos? 
I would think you’d need more than 2 photos to decide. Don’t be afraid to turn him down in person if he’s not what you want. You’re under no obligation.


----------



## goatblessings

:nod:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Im not going to buy him unless he passes on what i am looking for in a buck. And im not going to but him from just a couple photos, i will be going to look at him.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

toth boer goats said:


> We needed a updated pic of him to be able to help you.
> But this is what I see.
> 
> From this pic, I see:
> A lot of tailhead drop.
> Leggy.
> Small boned
> Not a lot of muscle.
> No rump
> Length short
> 
> Not sure about width.
> 
> Looks to have a good head.
> 
> So if he still looks the same but bigger, I would pass on him.


Okay, curious mind here, I saw what you meant by the tailhead drop, but im wondering what's wrong with that?(embarrassed)
(IMO)He isn't very leggy or small boned in the updated pic and he has a lot more muscle, but i can't tell much about the rump...


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Okie dokie we got the pic(dance)


----------



## goatblessings

Tail drop is also steepness of the rump, from hip to pins. You dont want steep goats in the back end, especially does, can cause some kidding issues.


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:

Add posty after the new pic.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

toth boer goats said:


> :nod::up:
> 
> Add posty after the new pic.


So would you buy him?
To me he looks like a big improvement from my last buck...


----------



## toth boer goats

Personally no, I wouldn't.
But I am very picky, LOL. 

However, you have to decide.
If you think he will improve your herd from what you have now, he may be what you need. 
Say you have does with better toplines and not as bad of taildrops, it may correct it in the offspring.

If you don't think he will improve things with your does, do not get him.


----------



## goatblessings

I would hold out for a while. there are quite a few breeders that offer nice bucks early fall....... to me his drawbacks don't outweigh what he offers.


----------

